

Show HN: Infographic Cheat Sheet - uladzislau
http://cheatsheetone.com/infographic/

======
uladzislau
Please provide your feedback, questions or suggestions. Coupon code HN50off
will get you 50% off. Thanks!

~~~
ASquare
Suggestion: Perhaps you should let people get a taste of how valuable the
cheat sheet could be.

For example you say "You can even start creating it after reading the first
page."

Maybe give that page away for free with no strings attached. If that first
page is really that valuable, they are likely to be consider forking over cash
for the rest.

You could also consider giving away an additional page (or 2) in exchange for
an email address to further sweeten the pot as well as providing another
opportunity for the person to judge the value they would get for paying for
the rest.

